# The Dam Studios website launch



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 3, 2012)

Proudly presenting:

The Dam Studios.

http://www.thedamstudios.com

Me and two fellow composers decided to join forces and establish a composers collective based in Amsterdam, the Netherlands. We have different cultural and
professional backgrounds (from rock to contemporary composition), thus we hope we can offer high quality material in a wide variety of genres, according to the clients' needs.

We are all graduates of Conservatorium van Amsterdam, where we studied Composing for Film (MMus), taught in co-operation with the Netherlands Film and Television Academy.

You're all invited to take a quick peek at the content on the website and please feel free to drop us a line here or elsewhere with whatever type of comments you might have.

Cheers!


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2012)

Mihkel @ 3rd April 2012 said:


> Proudly presenting:
> 
> The Dam Studios.
> 
> ...



congrats and good luck!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, Rob!


----------

